# Odd mouse behavior



## ropo (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a doe that I have tried to breed repeatedly. She is thinner and always gets even more thin when a male is added. She has an arched back and will run in circles. She has yet to even get pregnant and I've had her with a male for 2 months.

Another female won't get pregnant either but has finally put on more weight. None of my other does have issues breeding.

One is a short-haired brown doe (circle walker) and the other is a long-haired albino.

Should I just cull both of these females?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

She sounds very stressed. I would not breed her. If you don't wish to keep her as a pet then yes, you should cull them.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

culling is your best option, they don't sound good enough for breeding.


----------



## ropo (Mar 8, 2012)

That's a shame. The one white one has very luxurious long hair.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

well the circle walker is the worst one, cull her, then give the white one a week or so to improve if you are attached to her.


----------



## ropo (Mar 8, 2012)

I guess I will do that. Any idea why the brown one's back is so arched and why she circle walks?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

not really sure, could be stress, OCD, any number of things...
whats certain is that you don't want to breed that sort of behaviour into your mice, no matter what your breeding goal is.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I think I read somewhere that walking in circles could be an ear infection or a neurological thing, maybe a tumor but I can't be sure.


----------



## ropo (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks! Went ahead and culled her. If the white one doesn't get pregnant, I do have several long-haired offspring from others that also have it. Some have even longer hair than her. 1 male and 1 female. How sad is it, that even though these are for food, I want "pretty".


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Ok, I'm no expert but here is a few questions.
The male you had put those two with, has he produced offspring before? How old is the albino and the boy you have/had her with?
How long has the albino been with the male?
I assume the albino hasn't had a litter before?


----------



## ropo (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes, the male has produced several litters with several different does. Producing anywhere from 7-13.

The albino has never had a litter. She's approximately 4 months old, which does not bode well for her. Until this past month, she was skinny and boney. I have no idea why as the others thrived? The male is approximately 3 months old, maybe older. I purchased him (yellow color...had to have him) from a pet shop as the other male simply was not doing the job.


----------



## ropo (Mar 8, 2012)

Please! I welcome any and all advice on these! Especially if it will assist in my future breeding!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

prehaps she has a health problem if she was skinny and boney, which could be why no babies maby. Is she back into condition now? if not id work on getting her into top condition first befor trying her again. 
But some does just take ages to get pregnant, i had 1 doe took 3 months solid with a buck to get pregnant, sadly she was a terrible mother.


----------



## ropo (Mar 8, 2012)

I put her down and give her to my birds....who didn't eat her. Very odd.


----------

